# Tread Direction



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I know this has been discussed a few times but I can't seem to find a definative answer on it.

I have several sets of tires I am mounting for the coming cross season and I want to do it right esp because two of the sets are tubbies and so not as easy to switch. The tire are all Challenge grifos and fangos are tubbie and a set of limus that are clincher.

My general understanding is that running the chevrons "reversed" on the rear yields a slightly less fast rolling tire but with more control. Im think of mounting the grifos/limus "reversed" and the fangos as forward facing.

Thoughts?


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

straight from the challenge website FAQ:


WHICH DIRECTION SHOULD I MOUNT MY CYCLOCROSS TIRES?

Many cyclocross treads are directional. Note: “Forward” refers to the direction of the tread when looking at the top of the tire, and will be the same as how it touches the ground.



GRIFO

The Grifo can be used in different directions to achieve different results.



If you point the arrow < < < of the tread forward the tire rolls faster.



If you turn the tire around with the arrow pointing backwards > > > the tire has more grip but added rolling resistance.



The rear tire is usually more suited to switching directions. Have fun trying different orientations for different conditions.



LIMUS

For the Limus it is advised to have the long arm of the Y “ ̶ “ pointing forward and the open V shape of the Y pointing back “ ˂ “ on both the front and rear tire.



The tire in this direction has less drag or rolling resistance. Additionally it also sheds dirt and mud better on the road, so that maximum grip is once again obtained. Using the Limus in this direction on both tires also ensures the optimal grip.



CHICANE

Use the Chicane the same direction as the Limus. The open V part of the Y faces backward and the long part of the Y points forward. This makes for a faster tire with less rolling resistance and helps shed mud from the tire.



FANGO

The Fango will get more bite with the slightly taller end of the scoops that run down the center facing forward and will roll faster with the shorter end in front.


According to challenge I ran the limus reverse last year.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am assuming those instructions are as viewed from the top


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Strictly a personal opinion, so don't take this too seriously: Every time someone says or writes "tubbies" when referring to tubular tires, they should be required to make a $5 donation to the USAC junior racing development fund. For "tubies" (one "b"), $3 would be enough.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

wim said:


> Strictly a personal opinion, so don't take this too seriously: Every time someone says or writes "tubbies" when referring to tubular tires, they should be required to make a $5 donation to the USAC junior racing development fund. For "tubies" (one "b"), $3 would be enough.


No thanks I like my spelling better


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys I swear I looked on challenges site last year and that was not there but hey "the more you know". Just glad to have the info before I glue the *tubbies* up.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Some will say that as a 'general' rule of thumb, tires should be mounted (clincher, tubeless, or tubular) such that the logo/label is visible from the right side of the wheel when traveling forward. Problem is some tire manufacturers hot stamp labels on both sides of the tire casing or, as in the case of early Challenge and some Clement tires, the label was hot stamped on what might be considered to be the 'wrong' side, leading to confusion and Challenge's subsequent clarification. :thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Chevron 'tractor' style tread
if most of your riding is dry-ish then have them both forward
If you encounter some loose or some mud, flip the rear


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

adam_mac84 said:


> I am assuming those instructions are as viewed from the top


Visualize the wheel rotation
if the wheel is rolling from left to right ----> the chevron should be like this >
if you want increased rear traction have the rear chevron as such <


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> Chevron 'tractor' style tread
> if most of your riding is dry-ish then have them both forward
> If you encounter some loose or some mud, flip the rear


No way to flip a glued on tire tho, but I think my idea about having one set setup "fast" and one with more traction is spot on


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

32and3cross said:


> No way to flip a glued on tire tho, but I think my idea about having one set setup "fast" and one with more traction is spot on


yes, all you need are 2 back wheels. You don't need to flip the front. 
What I meant by flip is 'glue in that direction'. If most of your races are on dry, grass, hard pack use the standard direction. If most have loose dirt than mount the rear in reverse


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

And if you don't know which way it is mounted, you may not be able to tell the difference. I have put them on backwards by mistake and rode them for a week and then figured out they were on backwards. IMHO the front tire is where it is at. If the rear slips and slides, no harm on foul. I get a bit goosed if the front tire is sliding around much.


----------

